# Ok See Your One Steel Can Raise You Three Empty Pepsi Cans.



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

For DGUI I will see your one steel can and raise you three empty pepsi cans from fifteen feet with the 1745 tubes.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Love the title of this thread! And that shooter u made!

LGD


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

nicely done.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I don't know, RH.... I think you had enough power to plow through four cans.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

capnjoe said:


> I don't know, RH.... I think you had enough power to plow through four cans.


I will see what DGUI comes up with before I sweetin the pot. Then we will see how far these light weight tubes will go.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

How about 10 cans ?

(Yeah I know, I cheated)


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

YESSSSSS! That's a slingshot. From the sounds of it, your ammo might be too light for your bands... That's why you get such a loud popping sound upon release.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> How about 10 cans ?
> 
> (Yeah I know, I cheated)


*Now that was a Beautiful Sight! *


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*OK Wingshooter I will see what I can do.*

*That is one beauty of a slingshot you were sporting in your video.*


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Hrawk said:


> How about 10 cans ?
> 
> (Yeah I know, I cheated)


That's the loudest slingshot I ever heard.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

dgui said:


> *OK Wingshooter I will see what I can do.*
> 
> *That is one beauty of a slingshot you were sporting in your video.*


Thank You Sir. On a side note I got 205 feet a second out of my Tex tubes yesterday. I was going to try them but I ran out of Pepsi cans.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Wingshooter said:


> *OK Wingshooter I will see what I can do.*
> 
> *That is one beauty of a slingshot you were sporting in your video.*


Thank You Sir. On a side note I got 205 feet a second out of my Tex tubes yesterday. I was going to try them but I ran out of Pepsi cans.
[/quote]

*I'm thinking over 300 fps is a possibility. *
*Tex Tubes are Slammin Fast*


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*By the way, I like your shooting setup.*


----------

